# Augusto Reyes Criollo Gordo Cigar Review - good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was surprised how good this was considering the price. Copious amounts of smoke. Decent flavor. Well balanced. Wrapper is a bit fragile but no pr...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Criollo Gordo Cigar Review - good cigar


----------

